# Burstner Chrome Wheel Deterioration



## homerlindsay (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone experienced problems with Burstner Chrome Wheels? The full story can be read at ==> 
http://www.thelindsays.info/motorho...and-proble/burstner-wheels--chrome/index.html


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you mean alloy wheels? 
If so, then yes, my alloys are showing some corrosion and the van is less,than a year old.


----------



## homerlindsay (Dec 21, 2010)

These are actually chrome wheels, but sounds like alloys are having a similar problem. I tried to upload a photo but this failed to work on this site.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

All 6 of mine were replaced by Burstner under warranty. A couple of the replacements are showing signs of deterioration but nothing like as bad as before.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

send them back under warranty.

cabby


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Had mine refurbished last year at a cost of £350 for all six. This van of ours has already had six new ones when it was 12 month old. Not to mention the paint bubbling. It seems the older it gets the worse it gets. Wouldn't buy another.

Dill


----------



## homerlindsay (Dec 21, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The alloy and black Burstner wheels are similar to some we had on a Suzuki Grand Vitara. The front face is lacquered over the alloy and it seems that this type of wheel is unlikely to keep its finish as the water gets under the coating and eats in. Chrysler and Cadillac have also had similar wheels that were constantly being exchanged under warranty. Suzuki changed ours and they knew it was an issue so replaced them for different wheels.


----------

